# Stainless Steel Impact Test



## tifaonline (29 يوليو 2015)

Dear colleagues,

I need to know if we need to make Impact test for stainless steel, 316 or 316L.

Also, what are the codes or Standards which tell about this ?

Some colleagues said that we don't need to make Impact test. But, I need the code or Standard.

Thank You​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 يوليو 2015)

*ASME Section VIII UHA-51 Impact Test*

http://mtm-inc.com/reduce_project_risk/asme_section_viii_uha-51_impact_test/


----------



## tifaonline (5 أغسطس 2015)

Thank You Eng. Sayed


----------



## أبو فاطمة (4 مارس 2016)

ASME Impact Test Requirement

http://www.inspection-for-industry.com/asme-impact-test-requirement.html


----------

